# Hello from Miami, Florida!



## ancientgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum as you have already guessed.

I've got 5 furry babies. I call them the Fabulous 5. Here are some pictures of my kitties and a bit of an introduction:

This is my handsome boy Vladimir, I call him Vlad. He's a year old last month and my first kitty after not having any since High School. I love him dearly and he's the love of my life. He's the boss of the household and keeps everybody in line, including me! I brought him home when he was about 8-12 weeks old. I'd gotten him from a vet's office near my father's house and the poor little guy was in terrible shape. They did not take care of him, since he had a terrible case of ear mites and was infested with fleas. I took him to a great vet and they had him right as rain.











This beautiful girl is Oksana. I brought her home to keep Vlad company. He was already about a month old, and she was 12 weeks, she's 11 months old now. When I first saw her in a cage at my vet's office, her mother abandoned her and her siblings, she couldn't take her eyes off of me. I knew I had to bring her home with me.










This is Maksimilian, Maks, as I call him. He and his sister are about 7 months old. I found him and his sister driving past the same vet I found Vlad at. They had a large cage in the corner, being ignored and I saw this little bundle. It was Maks and his sister Kiska sleeping all coiled up together. I took them immediately since they were being a little evasive about their health. When I got them to my vet, they told me Kiska had an upper respiratory problem and Maks had a bad case of feline scabies. I left Maks for about a week for treatment and took Kiska home. Maks is incredibly affectionate, as is Kiska and he's my little jester. He and his sister have an incredible bond.










This is Kiska. She's a gentle little soul and I adore her. She loves Maks and likes to do everything Vlad does, much to my dismay 
:wink: 










And finally, this is Czarina, who is estimated to be about 3 or 4 years old. She's a stray that lives in my apartment complex. I fell in love with her. I tried to bring her indoors over the Christmas holidays last year, but after about 3 weeks she got out of my apartment one day and I've not been able to get her back in. She's in good hands though. The maintenance men feed her food I buy for her, and she follows one of them around during his rounds. He's quite smitten with her and adores her. I've told him if there was any sort of problem with her to tell me, as I also take her to the vet to get her necessary shots. And I've given him permission to place her in my apartment if there is every any talk about getting rid of the strays.










That's my furry family. As for me, I live in Miami, Florida. I work in a small office which I like. I take allergy and asthma medication since I'm incredibly allergic to my babies, but they give me so much joy, I can't part with them. They are all spayed and neutered. When I took Czarina for her first appointment the vet told me she'd been spayed, so I'm guessing she was at one point left by former tenants, or ran away from former tenants or current tenants, as I know some people think pets are disposable.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome ^_^, beautiful babies by the way.

I can't help but feel I've met you on another forum, I recall someone having some issues with keepting two of her cats seperated from two new kittens she found at a vets office being ignored but the two new kittens kept getting out of the bathroom (I believe it was) but all seemed fine. Not sure why but your cats names ring a bell and thats the thing that pops up.


----------



## ancientgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

I think we have met! I noticed you are Canadian, and I post a lot on the **** ** forum.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats where I have probably seen you before. I was there for a bit and then completely forgot about it until now! I don't even remember my name on there.

I believe the last I heard Maks was still being treated at the vets. But it seemes he's well now ^_^ and was much smaller.


----------



## ancientgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, he's all better. I got him and his sister back in November of '07 and they were about 4 months old. 

I haven't investigated this place, but it looks like a nice board with some good information. And good information is always welcome.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome! What beautiful cats you have.  I have such a weakness for black cats! Your Vlad reminds me very much of my bridge kitty, Pixie. Enjoy the forums!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What beautiful furbabies you have! Maks and Kiska look exactly alike aside from their coloring differences.


----------



## ancientgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Jeanie said:


> Hi, and welcome! What beautiful cats you have.  I have such a weakness for black cats! Your Vlad reminds me very much of my bridge kitty, Pixie. Enjoy the forums!


Thanks for the welcome. I love black cats, and actively looked for one when I had been taking my allergy medication long enough to be able to have one. Oksana was the only totally black kitty from her litter and I knew she'd be perfect as a friend for Vlad.


----------



## ancientgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

my3kitties said:


> What beautiful furbabies you have! Maks and Kiska look exactly alike aside from their coloring differences.


I have a hard time telling them apart at night. Maks is slightly bigger than Kiska, but they have the same shape to them. I can tell Vlad and Oksana in the dark because of the shape of their head and also, Vlad is much bigger than her.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such cute babies you have.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! what a beautiful fur gang. My four send your five pets and purrs


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to you and your furfamily. Their exotic names are perfect for them.

How cute that Czarina loves her maintenance man  .


----------



## Missy's Dad (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Thanks for posting all the photos. You have quite a cat ranch, there. Kiska looks like she needs a nap.


----------

